# Are you ready>



## Team T2C (Oct 14, 2008)

not sure if you all check out the other forums so here you go,

We received a request to help with engine cooling and motor oils in a project car. They sent this video as a reference to see if we could manufacture an oil and Coolant for situation like this. By the way we already do....

enjoy 

http://video.kenblockracing.com/flash/player/


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

You really shouldn't be posting this in more than one section of HobbyTalk.


----------

